# Old Orchard Ridge Raceway...under construction



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

This is my 1/43rd layout in progress. I am going to flock over the green and paint the ledge a redish/brown. The group of eight trees is what's left of the old orchard.

Here are some pictures:




























I have more pictures going back to when I first started the landscaping, posted here:


http://p198.ezboard.com/fhomeracingworldfrm14.showMessage?topicID=164.topic


----------



## jack0fall (Sep 8, 2004)

Very Nice layout... Boy, those bigger cars sure do take up a lot of room...  Is that raised pad in the middle going to be the "pits" or is that for 'goin fishin'?


Jeff


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

I was going to put the pits/fueling station there, but any buildings there will make it hard to see the curvy part of the track. I am going to have to move it to where the truck is parked.


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

I may try and use that are for something. I am still thinking about it. Myabe a parking lot?


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

-----


----------

